# Regulierungsbehörde sperrt fast 30.000 Dialern die Nummer



## sascha (23 Januar 2005)

*Regulierungsbehörde sperrt fast 30.000 Dialern die Nummer*

Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post hat rund 30.000 Dialern die Einwählnummer gesperrt. „Wir haben gesicherte Kenntnis der rechtswidrigen Nutzung dieser Nummern“, sagte Behördensprecher Rudolf Boll gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Zu den näheren Hintergründen wollte Boll sich zunächst nicht äußern, „da diese für ein laufendes Verwaltungsverfahren von Bedeutung sind.“ 

Betroffen von der Anordnung der Regulierungsbehörde sind sieben Nummern. Konkret handelt es sich um die 90090001113, 90090001214, 90090001222, 90090001223, 90090001226, 90090001227 und 90090001228. Über diese waren insgesamt 29.531 Dialer geschaltet. „Die Regulierungsbehörde hat gesicherte Kenntnis der rechtswidrigen Nutzung dieser Rufnummern der Intexus GmbH. Daher wurden sie mit Bescheid vom 21. Dezember abgeschaltet“, sagte Boll. Diese „erste Maßnahme“ gehe auf Paragraph 67 Absatz 1 Satz 3 des Telekommunikationsgesetzes zurück. Danach solle die Regulierungsbehörde im Fall der gesicherten Kenntnis von der rechtswidrigen Nutzung einer 0190- oder 0900-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber, in dessen Netz die Nummer geschaltet ist, die Abschaltung der Rufnummer anordnen. Dies sei geschehen.

Zu der von der Regulierungsbehörde erkannten „rechtswidrigen Nutzung“ wollte Boll nichts sagen und begründete dies mit einem „laufenden Verwaltungsverfahren". Das deutet darauf hin, dass die Regulierer aktuell weitere Konsequenzen prüfen. Dies könnte beispielsweise der rückwirkende Entzug der Registrierung der betroffenen Dialer sein – mit der Konsequenz, dass für die Dialer zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine Zahlungsverpflichtung für die Nutzer bestand. Die betroffenen Dialer waren im April 2004 registriert worden und seitdem auf einer Vielzahl von Webseiten eingesetzt worden. Die Sperrung der sieben Nummern führte bei den Anbietern nicht zu Problemen. Wenige Tage vor der Abschaltung wurden die betroffenen 09009-Nummern gegen „neue“ ausgetauscht. 

*Zweite „Sünderkartei“ geht online*

Die betroffenen sieben Nummern sind bereits in der so genannten Sünderkartei aufgeführt, in der die Regulierungsbehörde aufführt, welche Maßnahmen sie wegen Gesetzesverstößen bei Dialern und Mehrwertdiensten ergriffen hat. Diese Kartei wird demnächst „Zuwachs“ bekommen. Auf einer gesonderten Internetseite wollen die Regulierer zusätzlich öffentlich machen, was sie gegen Spamming und Lockanrufe mit Mehrwertdienste-Nummern unternommen haben. „Viele Menschen wissen gar nicht, dass wir auch im Bereich der unlauteren Bewerbung von Mehrwertdiensten zu Maßnahmen befugt sind“, sagte Boll im Gespräch mit Dialerschutz.de. Genau das aber ist der Fall. Nach § 67 des neuen Telekommunikationsgesetzes (TKG) hat die Regulierungsbehörde seit 2004 unter anderem die Möglichkeit, gegen rechtwidrige Werbung für teure Nummern vorzugehen. So kann sie nicht nur die betroffenen Nummern sperren, sondern auch die Verantwortlichen zur Rechenschaft ziehen, etwa, indem sie Bußgelder verhängt. Ein klassisches Beispiel sind die so genannten Ping-Anrufe, die seit Anfang 2003 weit verbreitet sind. Dabei klingeln die Täter wahllos und computergesteuert Handynummern an, wobei sie nach einmaligem Läuten die Leitung unterbreiten. Zurück bleibt auf dem Handy ein „Anruf in Abwesenheit“. Die Abzocker setzen darauf, dass ihre Opfer aus Neugierde oder Unachtsamkeit einfach die Rückruftaste drücken – und dabei übersehen, dass sie damit eine teure 0137- oder 0190-Nummer anrufen.

Auf einer gesonderten Webseite unter www.regtp.de wollen die Regulierer nun „in den nächsten Tagen“ darstellen, was sie konkret in welchen Fällen der unlauteren Bewerbung von teuren Nummern unternommen haben. So soll unter anderem aktuell aufgelistet werden, welche Nummern wegen Verstößen gegen die gesetzlichen Vorgaben gesperrt wurden. Dass auch im Bereich der unlauteren Werbung und Lockanrufe Bedarf an konsequentem Vorgehen gegen Missbrauch besteht, zeigt die jüngste Zeit. So zocken unbekannte Täter schon seit Monaten wieder verstärkt mit Gewinn-Versprechen über 0190-Nummern und 0137-Lockanrufen ab. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=229

cu,

Sascha


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2005)

*Re: Regulierungsbehörde sperrt fast 30.000 Dialern die Numme*



> *„Wir haben gesicherte Kenntnis der rechtswidrigen Nutzung dieser Nummern“*


Das ist endlich mal eine klare Ansage.

Die Nachricht von der Sperrung ohne weitere Hintergründe war unverständlich, aber nun wird klar, die RegTP ist auf dem richtigen Weg. Es lohnt sich schon einmal, ausreichende Vorräte von Popkorn anzulegen. Das kann heiter werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2005)

Die RegTP hat bekanntlich eine Auszeichnung für die Dialer-Datenbank gemäß Abstimmung unter Verbrauchern erhalten. Das findet sich auch in den RegTP-News Nr. 04/2004 auf Seite 7.

Wenn die RegTP nun genügend Biss hat, den Erkenntnissen der rechtswidrigen Nutzung die angemessenen Konsequenzen folgen zu lassen, verdient sie sich die gleiche Auszeichnung auch für das kommende Jahr.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## TSCoreNinja (23 Januar 2005)

*Re: Regulierungsbehörde sperrt fast 30.000 Dialern die Numme*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es lohnt sich schon einmal, ausreichende Vorräte von Popkorn anzulegen. Das kann heiter werden.


Das mit dem Popkorn kann man inzwischen auch allen von einer Dialereinwahl betroffenen raten. Hat jemand eigentlich eine Übersicht, ob es überhaupt nennenswert verbreitete registrierte Dialer aus der Anfangszeit der Registrierung gibt, die nicht de-registriert wurden? Wissenschaftlicher formuliert: was genau ist die De-Registrierungsquote für tatsächlich benutzte Dialer (und die Halbwertszeit der Registrierung). Meiner Einschätzung nach dürften fast keine "alten" Dialer übrig sein. Damit könnten eigentlich fast alle Dialerbenutzer ihr Lehrgeld zurückfordern (oh wenn sie es denn täten...).

@Juristen, 
ist ob des Massensterbens der Dialerregistrierung damit nicht eigentlich die Einschätzung der Telekom (Dialer registriert => Zahlungspflicht) nicht höchst wackelig?
TSCN


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2005)

@ TSCoreNinja

Das ganze Registrierungsverfahren ist meiner Ansicht nach bislang ein wackeliges Unterfangen gewesen. Allein der Spruch der RegTP: _"... besteht nach Ansicht der RegTP keine Zahlungspflicht ..." _zeigt, dass man sich eigentlich nicht in die zivile Forderungsangelegenheit einschalten möchte sondern allenfalls eine Empfehlung abgibt. Auch die Entregistrierung der oben angegebenen Dialernummern - allen voran die 090090001214 - erfolgte nicht ohne Einbeziehung der Betreiber in den Entscheidungsprozess der RegTP.


----------



## sascha (23 Januar 2005)

> Jeder Nutzer kann sich nun bei der T-Com sein Geld zurück zahlen lassen



Falsch. Nur dann, wenn auch die Registrierung der Dialer rückwirkend entzogen wird. Das ist (noch) nicht der Fall. Bislang sind ja nur die Nummern gesperrt.


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2005)

Ups - stimmt Sascha, die Dialer sind noch registriert es geht ja nur um die damit verbundenen Nummern.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die RegTP hat bekanntlich eine Auszeichnung für die Dialer-Datenbank gemäß Abstimmung unter Verbrauchern erhalten. Das findet sich auch in den RegTP-News Nr. 04/2004 auf Seite 7.
> 
> Wenn die RegTP nun genügend Biss hat, den Erkenntnissen der rechtswidrigen Nutzung die angemessenen Konsequenzen folgen zu lassen, verdient sie sich die gleiche Auszeichnung auch für das kommende Jahr.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Für den Biss fehlt es der Regtp einfach an "Wissen". Wer seine eigene 0180-5 Nummer monatelang ohne Preis bewirbt und dabei gegen geltenes deutsches Recht verstößt, kann nicht beissen. Aber lernen können sie ja. Inzwischen gibt es einen unverständlichen Hinweis auf der Seite:
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/in_12-00-00-00-00_m/index.html

Bei "tausenden" Anrufen und Beschwerden hat man da richtig Geld an der Dialermafia verdient.

VF


----------



## tuxedo (23 Januar 2005)

Hoffe das wird jetzt nicht zu arg offtopic... 8) 

Die Firmengruppe Mainpean/Intexus ist ja nun schon über jedes Maß hinaus durch Deregistrierung, Nummernsperren etc. auffällig geworden - in mehreren hunderttausend Fällen.

Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit für uns Steuerzahler bei einer zuständigen Stelle nachdrücklich und mit Ausscht auf Konsequenzen zu äußern, dass man nicht mehr gewillt ist, die Registrierungsanträge dieser Firma mit so vielen z.T. vorsätzlichen Verfehlungen über seine Steuern zu finanzieren?
Ich meine doch, dass das erhebliche Verwaltungskosten generiert, für die wir Steuerzahler aufkommen, solange der Registrierungsvorgang nicht vom Antragssteller z.B. über eine Gebühr selbst bezahlt wird.
Wo müsste man so eine Beschwerde vortragen? Beim Finanzamt? Bei der RegTP? Beim Verbraucherschutz?
Oder ist die einzige Möglichkeit tatsächlich vor Gericht zu ziehen? Welche Behörde / Institution wäre dann der Gegner vor Gericht?
Das Ziel wäre es, ein grundsätzliches Registrierungsverbot gegen die Firma zu erreichen. Als Analogie könnte man ja das Verkehrssündererfassungssystem in Flensburg nehmen: Dort ist ja dann auch nach einer bestimmten Anzahl von Verfehlungen Schluss und führt zum Entzug der Fahrerlaubnis... 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2005)

Nun auch bei Heise.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2005)

> Für den Biss fehlt es der Regtp einfach an "Wissen".


Der Biss der RegTP wurde schon mehrfach unterschätzt. Offensichtlich wurden aus den letzten Deregistrierungen mit Inkassoverbot nicht die notwendigen Lehren gezogen. Die RegTP bereitet gerade die nächste Lerneinheit vor.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (23 Januar 2005)

> Ich meine doch, dass das erhebliche Verwaltungskosten generiert, für die wir Steuerzahler aufkommen, solange der Registrierungsvorgang nicht vom Antragssteller z.B. über eine Gebühr selbst bezahlt wird.



Die Regulierungsbehörde hätte seit sieben Monat die  Möglichkeit, für die Dialer-Registrierung Gebühren und Auslagen zu verlangen. Dass dem bis heute nicht so ist, liegt allerdings nicht an der RegTP, sondern am Bundeswirtschaftsministerium, in dem die Preise festgelegt werden. Ich hab dem BMWA erst vergangene Woche eine Anfrage gestellt, wann man da zu Potte kommen will. Die Antwort steht noch aus...


----------



## cet (23 Januar 2005)

> Wenige Tage vor der Abschaltung wurden die betroffenen 09009-Nummern gegen „neue“ ausgetauscht.


Wie kann denn sowas möglich sein? Ich meine, die "rechtswidge Nutzung" kann doch eigentlich nur durch einen Dialer erfolgen, oder sehe ich da etwas falsch? Warum teilt man dann neue Rufnummern zu?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Antidialer (23 Januar 2005)

Für mich stellt sich auch die Frage, wiso die Steuerzahler die Dialerregistrierungen zahlen dürfen. In allen anderen Bereichen ist es üblich, das für derartige Kosten die Hersteller aufkommen müssen.

Daneben ist das ganze Prozedere der Dialerregistrierung unsinnig. Nützen tut sie niemanden, im Gegenteil, sie schwächt nur die Position des Verbrauchers.

Bsp:
Ich strick mir einen Autodialer, lass ihn registrieren, verbreite ihn gut und freue mich dann, das 3 Monate lang die Kasse klingelt. Die Telekom sorgt ja dafür, das das Geld reinkommt, selbst wenn die Dialerregistrierung schon noch nicht bestandskräftig wiederrufen ist. 

Solange die Dialer einfach nur in eine Datenbank aufgenommen werden ist dem Betrug weiterhin Tür und Tor geöffnet. 

Wiso werden die Dialer nicht wirklich getestet, inc Quellcode Analyse? Die Kosten dafür trägt wie sonst auch der Hersteller, der es sich dann 2 mal überlegen wird, nicht den Vorschriften entsprechende Dialer registrieren zu lassen.


----------



## peanuts (23 Januar 2005)

*Re: Regulierungsbehörde sperrt fast 30.000 Dialern die Numme*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> *Regulierungsbehörde sperrt fast 30.000 Dialern die Nummer*



JA, ist denn heute schon Weihnachten?  :tannenbaum:  :tannenbaum:  :tannenbaum:


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Januar 2005)

Es ist seit Tagen spannend, die Dialoge im DC-Forum zu lesen. zB einen Thread mit dem Titel "Hausdurchsuchung". Ein konkretes Problem (Hausdurchsuchung bei einem webmaster am 20.1.05), ungläubiges Staunen, praktische Ratschläge, DialerD* wird philosophisch und zitiert Einstein ("Das Problem ist, dass das Nichtvorhandensein von Beweisen, nicht beweist, das sie nicht existieren"), Zweifel am Wahrheitsgehalt der Geschichte,..., sieht alles ein bisschen nach Verunsicherung aus.

Threads zur Misere ("5000 user und keine Anwahl, früher wären es 100 gewesen") landen beim Thema Glatteis.

Einige Dialeranbieter erwähnen, Fußballschiedsrichter zu werden, die Keldkrapscherin von chat.de will nur PP-Betreiber sein, nicht Inhaber [selbst Dayr Dayleranbieter schlechthin wird als Inhaber vermutet], und im Heiseforum rätselt jemand, ob Dialerschutz.de zu dialerfreundlich sei 

Trouble in paradise?

Lustige Tage...

P.S.: Die Meldung, dass Nummern abgeschaltet werden, die nicht mehr in Benutzung sind, naja, natürlich besteht Hoffnung, dass da noch was nachkommt. Aber bisher ist das doch eher ein Grund zum Kopf schütteln - inzwischen sind doch längst die neuen Nummern im Gebrauch. Wenn das alles ist, was in dieser Sache passiert, ist es doch bloss heisse Luft, oder? Hat doch keine Folgen. Versteh ich nicht...
Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass des Schwanthalers Dialerschleuder einen ungefähren Überblick gibt, sind im Moment die Nummern -1243 und -1255 die Gelddruckmaschinen.
Die 1243 ersetzte schon seit Dezember die "alte" Nummer. 


			
				anormalerD schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mehrwertnummer 090090001214 wurde im Dezember 2004 überraschend gegen die Nummer 090090001243 ausgetauscht. Eine Nachfrage von mir bei Intexus ergab als Antwort, dass dies nicht aufgrund der möglichen Unregelmäßigkeiten sondern aufgrund einer Umstrukturierung der Rufnummernverwaltung geschah.Dies geschah kurz nachdem der öffentliche Druck gewachsen war.


----------



## tuxedo (23 Januar 2005)

Ist die Anzahl der legalen Dialer von MP/Intexus eigentlich größer oder kleiner, als die Anzahl der Dialer, deren Registrierung zurück genommen wurde.  Kann man das irgendwie ermitteln? Also, hat die Firma mehr legale als illegale Dialer bislang in Umlauf gebracht?

Gruß
Matthias

P.S.: Dass es zu so einer Fragestellung üerhaupt kommen kann, ist ja eigentlich ein Witz. Eigentlich dürften gar keine illeageln Dialer im Umlauf sein, aber inzwischen gehört es fast schon zur Normalität.......im Dialer-Geschäft läuft grundsätzlich was völlig falsch......


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Januar 2005)

*Re: Regulierungsbehörde sperrt fast 30.000 Dialern die Numme*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Wissenschaftlicher formuliert: was genau ist die De-Registrierungsquote für tatsächlich benutzte Dialer (und die Halbwertszeit der Registrierung).


für (nicht nur) solche Spielchen hätte ich ja zu gerne eine Kopie der RegTP-Datenbank. Lässt sich das machen?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2005)

hxxp:/ /www.diaxxxxxxxxx.de/ ist die Antwort auf alle Fragen.....

_ Keine Links zu komerziellen Seiten siehe NUB *BT/MOD 18.25h*_


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2005)

*Gebührenpflichtigkeit von Dialern*

@Sascha:
Sascha schrieb:


> Die Regulierungsbehörde hätte seit sieben Monat die  Möglichkeit, für die Dialer-Registrierung Gebühren und Auslagen zu verlangen. Dass dem bis heute nicht so ist, liegt allerdings nicht an der RegTP, sondern am Bundeswirtschaftsministerium, in dem die Preise festgelegt werden. Ich hab dem BMWA erst vergangene Woche eine Anfrage gestellt, wann man da zu Potte kommen will. Die Antwort steht noch aus...



Wieso soll das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium zuständig sein? Gem. §1 der "Verordnung zur Übertragung der Befugnis zum Erlass von Rechtsverordnungen nach dem TKG" (TKGÜbertrV) wurde die Befugnis auf die RegTP übertragen.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (24 Januar 2005)

*Re: Regulierungsbehörde sperrt fast 30.000 Dialern die Numme*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Auf einer gesonderten Internetseite wollen die Regulierer zusätzlich öffentlich machen, was sie gegen Spamming und Lockanrufe mit Mehrwertdienste-Nummern unternommen haben.
> [...]
> Auf einer gesonderten Webseite unter www.regtp.de wollen die Regulierer nun „in den nächsten Tagen“ darstellen, was sie konkret in welchen Fällen der unlauteren Bewerbung von teuren Nummern unternommen haben.



Gibt es denn da schon genauere Zeitvorstellungen?


----------



## Rex Cramer (26 Januar 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Anzahl der legalen Dialer von MP/Intexus eigentlich größer oder kleiner, als die Anzahl der Dialer, deren Registrierung zurück genommen wurde.  Kann man das irgendwie ermitteln? Also, hat die Firma mehr legale als illegale Dialer bislang in Umlauf gebracht?



Die Frage ist interessant formuliert. Du musst bedenken, dass auch illegale Dialer durchaus registriert sein könnten. Witzig würde es, wenn "Kunden" plötzlich die Zahlung verweigern würden, weil Dialer der betroffenen Firma im allgemeinen keine sonderlich hohe Halbwertzeit in der Datenbank der RegTP haben.

Ich halte den Schritt, eine komplette Rufnummer zu sperren für wesentlich tiefgreifender als der Entzug von Registrierungen einzelner Dialer. Zwar lässt die Regulierungsbehörde derzeit keine Rechtsmeinung dazu verlauten, allerdings sollten die "Kunden" bereits von diesem schwebenden Zustand profitieren können.



			
				tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Verkehrssündererfassungssystem in Flensburg nehmen: Dort ist ja dann auch nach einer bestimmten Anzahl von Verfehlungen Schluss und führt zum Entzug der Fahrerlaubnis...


Ja, aber im Straßenverkehr fällt die praktische Umsetzung leichter. Vergleichbar wäre wohl, wenn der Fahrer nach Überziehung seines Punktekontos auf der Rückbank Platz nimmt und von dort den Wagen steuert. Es hapert an Umgehungsmöglichkeiten. Anders halt hier: Das Kind würde einen neuen Namen bekommen und auf dem Papier mit anderem Steuermann wieder Kurs aufnehmen. Zu verbrannten Firmennamen gibt das Usenet interessantes her. Da sind Altbekannte zu finden...


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2005)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ich halte den Schritt, eine komplette Rufnummer zu sperren für wesentlich tiefgreifender als der Entzug von Registrierungen einzelner Dialer.
> 2. allerdings sollten die "Kunden" bereits von diesem schwebenden Zustand profitieren können.



zu 1.) ...die Dialer sind aber weiterhin registriert - für widerspruchführende Endkunden bedeutet das, dass die T-Com weiter davon ausgeht, dass die abgerechnete Dialeranwendung ohne Mängel war und somit auch das Forderungsmanagement durchzieht.

zu 2.) ...das mit dem "schwebenden Zustand" rate ich auch gern an. Hier kommt es auf die Argumentationsgabe des Widerspruchsführers an, in dem er die die missbräuchliche Anwendung einer Mehrwertnummern ggü. dem eingebrachten Dialer in Zusammenhang bringt. Unschwer nachzuvollziehen sein dürfte das allerdings nicht. Die Rufnummerngasse 09009 ist ausschließlich für Dialeranwendungen vorbehalten und dass Nummern, wie z. B. die *1214, gedialert hatten, ist hinlänglich bekannt.



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post hat rund 30.000 Dialern die Einwählnummer gesperrt. „Wir haben gesicherte Kenntnis der rechtswidrigen Nutzung dieser Nummern“, sagte Behördensprecher Rudolf Boll gegenüber Dialerschutz.de.



...wenn man das nur schriftlich von der RegTP hätte!


----------



## sascha (26 Januar 2005)

> ...wenn man das nur schriftlich von der RegTP hätte!



Wenn ich das nicht schriftlich hätte, würde ich das nicht veröffentlichen. Die Meldung beruht auf einer offiziellen Mailauskunft der RegTP-Pressestelle.


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Die Meldung beruht auf einer offiziellen Mailauskunft der RegTP-Pressestelle.


...oh toll, dann könnte sich je eigentlich jeder Widerspruchsführer an diesem Wortlaut in der Mail oder ersatzweise an Deinem Text orientieren. Da eine Veröffentlichung der Nachricht sicher nicht angedacht ist, könnte man hergehen und Dich mit dem Material als Zeugen benennen.

Die RegTP (und deren offizieller Sprecher) sind nicht irgend eine Klitsche sondern eine Behörde, die sachlich zuständig ist, für Mehrwertnummern und Dialeranwendungen. Wenn eine derartig scharfe Formulierung aus Bonn kommt, dann ist da auch was dran und Endverbraucher können sich auf derartige Äußerungen verlassen, da dort sicher die entsprechenden Beweise vorliegen.
_Dies nur als Erklärung, da ich täglich erkennen muss, dass sehr viele Bürger nicht wissen, was die RegTP eigentlich ist und welche Position sie inne hat._


----------



## dvill (11 Mai 2005)

Hier ist was Schriftliches von der Behörde.

Na also, es geht doch.

Dietmar Vill


----------

